# Squirrels



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

They were really in the peak of mating today. Running and fornicating all over the place. It's a shame you can't use a .17 during ML season. I'd hang the ML up and shoot some squirrels tomorrow. These warm temps. are going to have them running wild.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I use a 32 caliber Crockett muzzleloader for the tree rats. Cast a Lee .311 ball.


BUT, I can't get out this week Caught that bug that is filling the hospitals. Went from, I feel a little light headed to incoherent in less than an hour. Spent 14 hours in the ER. Only sent home because hospitals are full. Dangerous stuff.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

FISNFOOL, hope you get feeling better. I hadn't heard of the bug you're talking about, but that sounds scarey as heck !!

I also am planning on getting out & taking a few more squirrels while I can, was a little lazy earlier in the season & didn't get as many as usual. I sure have been seeing a lot of activity lately , but hadn't noticed any breeding yet. Just seems a little early for the breeding, but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

3 of us got 10 this morning. All of them were foxes. Its fun hunting them but man I HATE cleaning those things.


----------

